# reroofing with architectural shingles over 3 tab composite



## jattor (Jul 11, 2012)

What is the proper process for reroofing over old shingles and will comply it with the standard warranty. We are using Owens Corning architectural shingles over old 3-tab composite.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Right. So many nails will blow through when nailed over existing keyways it won't be funny. No warranty there.:no:
Just tear them off and do it right.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Can it be done, yes, would I ever do it, NO.
That's a pet peeve I have about people who think there going to somehow save money not removing the old shingles.
What happens is without removing the old shingles how are you going to inspect the old roof decking?
By far I've had more whole shingles blow off not just tabs in a wind storm when it was roofed over.
If you plan on staying in this home for a long time your doubling the cost in the future to remove the shingles years later when there need to be replaced again.


----------

